# Need advice on Glycine Airman



## SpeedyFreak

Hi guys Im new to watch collecting and also new to watch forum. Recently I have been seeing a lot of Glycine Airman watch on my feeds and I am starting to get interested to it.

After doing further research I found out that they have two types of airman:
1. The original airman with 24 hr dial
2. The double twelve airman with 12 hr dial

Both have its pros and cons as the first one have its signature 24 hr dial and uniqueness (somehow unfamiliar) but of course with higher price, meanwhile the second one have an usual (familiar) 12 hr dial and comes with lower price.

Can you please help me to choose which one should I have for my first Glycine watch?

I also attach the pictures of these two watches.

Thank you









Sent from my CPH1613 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkn1946

Actually there are three general types of Airman - The double Twelve, GMT, and Purist. The ones you show are the Double Twelve and the GMT. The DT (Double Twelve ) shows 12 hr time in potentially two zone with the movable bezel while the GMT shows time in twelve hour and 24 hr time and potentially 3 time zones. While the Purist shows 24hr time only with the potential of two time zones. 
The GMT may be a little confusing at first in that the dial and bezel are marked for 24hr time while the main hour hand moves in 12hr time but in "time" you'll get use to it. The secondary hour hand moves in 24hr time. In the Purist there is one hour hand and it moves in 24hr time. Personally I prefer the GMT though the dial can be confusing at first. However, the Purist would be a very close second or depending on the day the first in my preference. The GMT may be a way of dipping your toe in the 24hr world to see if it appeals to you before you jump in with a Purist.
No bad choices here.


----------



## SpeedyFreak

jkn1946 said:


> Actually there are three general types of Airman - The double Twelve, GMT, and Purist. The ones you show are the Double Twelve and the GMT. The DT (Double Twelve ) shows 12 hr time in potentially two zone with the movable bezel while the GMT shows time in twelve hour and 24 hr time and potentially 3 time zones. While the Purist shows 24hr time only with the potential of two time zones.
> The GMT may be a little confusing at first in that the dial and bezel are marked for 24hr time while the main hour hand moves in 12hr time but in "time" you'll get use to it. The secondary hour hand moves in 24hr time. In the Purist there is one hour hand and it moves in 24hr time. Personally I prefer the GMT though the dial can be confusing at first. However, the Purist would be a very close second or depending on the day the first in my preference. The GMT may be a way of dipping your toe in the 24hr world to see if it appeals to you before you jump in with a Purist.
> No bad choices here.


Thank you for your insights

Sent from my CPH1613 using Tapatalk


----------



## Incompass

Never owned one but I do love the GMT one in your post. Seems like you would have a lot more options with the three time zones. Looks like an awesome dress and casual watch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

For an every day watch I chose double twelve. 
I dont need 3 time zones but having 2 is a plus.
I really picked it out for the workhorse, proven movement, date, steel bezel and versatility.
I have a black version and could see this as being my every day watch.


----------



## SpeedyFreak

Incompass said:


> Never owned one but I do love the GMT one in your post. Seems like you would have a lot more options with the three time zones. Looks like an awesome dress and casual watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, I finally decided to buy the GMT version and still waiting for it to arrive

Sent from my CPH1613 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedyFreak

DuckaDiesel said:


> For an every day watch I chose double twelve.
> I dont need 3 time zones but having 2 is a plus.
> I really picked it out for the workhorse, proven movement, date, steel bezel and versatility.
> I have a black version and could see this as being my every day watch.


Hi, that double twelve looks good on your wrist.. I decided to get the GMT version and let's see when it arrives.

Sent from my CPH1613 using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman

for me the only option was the purist like the originals, but all are pretty cool for being able to see the second timezone so easily. i am looking forward to using this on a trip soon where i will be stopping in several time zones over a short period of time. i plan on having the home time always on the main dial and the outer bezel will be the local time. there is no need to stop the second hand when adjusting for the timezone that i will be in for the next stop.


----------



## myke

I have the 24 hour purist. Mine has a 38 mm case but man is it nice. I would go for a 24 hour purist


----------



## Mouse_at_Large

For me the purist is the best way to go, preferably one with a fully numbered 24 hour dial (like my discontinued Airman 18). After that I'd go for a double twelve for the simple dual time functionality then the GMT would be at the bottom of my list. To me it's only USP is the dual 24 hour time tracking, but having the main dial numbered for 24 hours when the main hour hand is 12 hour just misses the point.

YMMV


----------



## PolishX

Ok don't flame me, I don't see how it's tracking a 2nd time zone ? there is no GMT hand what am I missing


----------



## Mouse_at_Large

PolishX said:


> Ok don't flame me, I don't see how it's tracking a 2nd time zone ? there is no GMT hand what am I missing


On a "purist" you simply adjust the bezel to the second time zone. The main minute hand will always indicate the correct minutes. In the attached picture of my Airman 18, the main dial indicates 11:00 (near enough), the bezel indicates 20:00 A GMT hand gives you the 3rd timezone. Imho, having a GMT hand without an adjustable bezel pretty much undermines the GMT functionality as you only then get only two timezones and a simple 3 hander does that. Then again, I've never needed 3 timezone tracking, so I don't own any GMT watches ;-)


----------



## bwvan

Just got in new Airman Purist yesterday. First 24-hour dial. I've only stuttered a couple of times reading it so far! ;-)






Very cool!


----------



## myke

Enjoy your Glycine



bwvan said:


> Just got in new Airman Purist yesterday. First 24-hour dial. I've only stuttered a couple of times reading it so far! ;-)
> View attachment 12807599
> Very cool!


----------



## Krogerfoot

bwvan said:


> Just got in new Airman Purist yesterday. First 24-hour dial. I've only stuttered a couple of times reading it so far! ;-)


Handsome choice. I find 24-hour dials to be very useful, but then I live in a place where that's the standard way to write time. Still, I think you'll get used to it more quickly than you might imagine.


----------



## SpeedyFreak

bwvan said:


> Just got in new Airman Purist yesterday. First 24-hour dial. I've only stuttered a couple of times reading it so far! ;-)
> View attachment 12807599
> Very cool!


Cool one..

Sent from my CPH1613 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkingrph

I got an Airman SST12 GMT watch last week, and honestly had a few days of confusion and frustration, then it all came together and I like it. I honestly have no need to track three time zones, and rarely have the need or desire to moniter two.


----------



## SpeedyFreak

Just got my GMT today and still trying to get used to with how it works. Maybe i will see some video on youtube tonight.
I like the feel on my wrist and I also think that the dial color gradation is kinda cool









Sent from my CPH1613 using Tapatalk


----------



## aelb771

Congrats, cool watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkingrph

I have had my GMT a couple of weeks now. The hardest thing I had to learn was that the "regular hour and minute" hands go around the dial every 12 hours, and the smaller GMT hand once in 24 hours, so at first with only 24 hour dial and bezel, they appeared to get out of "sync", not realizing you had to read as a 12 hour and 24 hour. It's almost totally second nature now but I occasionally hesitate. I like it so well, I found an automatic Luminox GMT watch.


----------



## r-gordon-7

SpeedyFreak said:


> Just got my GMT today and still trying to get used to with how it works. Maybe i will see some video on youtube tonight.
> I like the feel on my wrist and I also think that the dial color gradation is kinda cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1613 using Tapatalk


Excuse me for probably just offering the obvious, but these two things helped me to first adjust to my Purists... 1. The dial color gradation is not just cool, it helps. You can think of the gradient blue on the bottom half of the dial as representing an approximation of the daylight hours for the time read off the 24 hour dial. 2. And as an aid for quickly telling the time for hours after 12:00 PM, just pretend there's an imaginary tail on the hour hand, back past the pivot-point end of the hour hand. That imaginary "tail" points back toward the 24 hour dial's "AM" hour number corresponding to the correct number for the current "12 hour, PM" format time. (Many of the prior Airman Purist versions did have such a "tail" pointer on the hour hand...) Hope these tips help you adjust. Before you know it, the 24 hour dial will simply become second nature. *EDIT: Opps, I see SpeedyFreak is referring to a GMT and not to the pictured Purist, which is from someone else's earlier post in this thread. My comment only applies to Purist models... (and there doesn't seem to be a "Delete" button for posts, only an "Edit" button...) *


----------



## SpeedyFreak

aelb771 said:


> Congrats, cool watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my CPH1613 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedyFreak

r-gordon-7 said:


> Excuse me for probably just offering the obvious, but these two things helped me to first adjust to my Purists... 1. The dial color gradation is not just cool, it helps. You can think of the gradient blue on the bottom half of the dial as representing an approximation of the daylight hours for the time read off the 24 hour dial. 2. And as an aid for quickly telling the time for hours after 12:00 PM, just pretend there's an imaginary tail on the hour hand, back past the pivot-point end of the hour hand. That imaginary "tail" points back toward the 24 hour dial's "AM" hour number corresponding to the correct number for the current "12 hour, PM" format time. (Many of the prior Airman Purist versions did have such a "tail" pointer on the hour hand...) Hope these tips help you adjust. Before you know it, the 24 hour dial will simply become second nature. *EDIT: Opps, I see SpeedyFreak is referring to a GMT and not to the pictured Purist, which is from someone else's earlier post in this thread. My comment only applies to Purist models... (and there doesn't seem to be a "Delete" button for posts, only an "Edit" button...) *


Thank you for the insights as the dial color represents daylight on 24 hour. I have watched some youtube videos yesterday, the main hand works in 12 hour way as the first time zone. While the GMT hand works in 24 hour way, indicating the second time zone. Indeed the color gradient also helps for the GMT hand on daylight or night

Sent from my CPH1613 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjerome

Mine will arrive tomorrow. Same version as yours. I find the easiest way to break my mind in is to realize the 12 hour reading is the number exactly across the dial from the 24..Thus, 18 is across from 6 ,9 is across from 21..Do you see that ? After a while it will become muscle memory so to speak. I also plan to paint in the numerals on the bezel with flat BLUE enamel and then, Superlume them. I thought of Orange but blue matches the gradient dial more and also a blue strap.The lume paint is also blue tinted so it should work well when the light hits..It does not show blue when it is in daylight , it is clear and should allow the Matte blue enamel to be seen. Best part is, it's all removable.


----------



## SpeedyFreak

Pjerome said:


> Mine will arrive tomorrow. Same version as yours. I find the easiest way to break my mind in is to realize the 12 hour reading is the number exactly across the dial from the 24..Thus, 18 is across from 6 ,9 is across from 21..Do you see that ? After a while it will become muscle memory so to speak. I also plan to paint in the numerals on the bezel with flat BLUE enamel and then, Superlume them. I thought of Orange but blue matches the gradient dial more and also a blue strap.The lume paint is also blue tinted so it should work well when the light hits..It does not show blue when it is in daylight , it is clear and should allow the Matte blue enamel to be seen. Best part is, it's all removable.


Congratulation for your new watch, dont you enjoy wearing it?

I didnt see it as the way you described. For me the regular hands are showing the 12 hour reading and it is already automatically planned in our mind while the long hand will point the 24 hour reading.

Although it is kinda confusing at first but im already get used to it after spending some time with it and it has become my favourite daily watch.

How is your plan on painting the numerals? Hope that you will share it on this thread

Thanks.

Sent from my CPH1613 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjerome

The hour hand tells the hour in military...The longer minute hand tells normal minutes ..so if the short is 16 and the long is at 34 position as on a regular watch,..It's 16:34 = 4:34pm
That's it ,simply put.


----------

